# Karate Sucks



## Tremble (Jan 21, 2005)

http://karatethejapaneseway.com/articles/karate_sucks.html

Read it all the way through before responding.


----------



## The Prof (Jan 22, 2005)

Excellent, really excellent!

The Prof


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 22, 2005)

Tremble said:
			
		

> http://karatethejapaneseway.com/articles/karate_sucks.html
> 
> Read it all the way through before responding.


 Somewhere on here there is a whole thread about that article.


----------



## Tremble (Jan 22, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Somewhere on here there is a whole thread about that article.


Well if you couldn't find it, it's no small wonder I didn't.


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 22, 2005)

Tremble said:
			
		

> Well if you couldn't find it, it's no small wonder I didn't.


 I wasn't looking for it. 
 That guy's website is pretty famous on martial arts BBs.


----------



## Autocrat (Jan 22, 2005)

What the ?

Anyone care to tell me what that was about?
Reading between the lines.... that was saying that most clubs/orginisations are BAD PEOPLE, and there are only a few good ones out there.... the rest are a bunch of lying, thieving, cheating, self-centered moneymaking bad people!

Surely not!
(LOL)

Still, kind of makes sense..... opinions?


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 22, 2005)

Autocrat said:
			
		

> What the ?
> 
> Anyone care to tell me what that was about?
> Reading between the lines.... that was saying that most clubs/orginisations are BAD PEOPLE, and there are only a few good ones out there.... the rest are a bunch of lying, thieving, cheating, self-centered moneymaking bad people!
> ...


  Dunno:idunno:.......His opinion I guess......opinions are like....XXXXXXXX...... everyone has one......


----------



## Sin (Feb 4, 2005)

All this does is get into the McDojo ordeal, with all these schools opening up just wanting to make money and probably know about a total of two things about Karate.


----------



## KempoShaun (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, Karate may suck, but it's still better than most other things out there


----------



## BushidoUK (Feb 5, 2005)

saying karate sucks is like saying chinese food tastes bad....
either
1 it's your own personal choice of what you like to taste and you just dont like chinese food
2 it could be just a bad restauraunt
3 It could be an aquired taste which takes some "training" for you palette to appreciate it


----------



## cas (Feb 7, 2005)

vacuumcleaners suck


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2005)

... so do blondes ...


----------



## Tgace (Feb 7, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ... so do blondes ...


:uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> :uhyeah:


I second that.


----------



## judokapont (Feb 8, 2005)

too right it sucks ! for those reasons and its a USELESS form of self defence so what is the point in jumping around in your jim jams when a good solid right hook is going to knock your teeth out baby! its a joke ! lets get it on ! worked well in the ufc ha ha ha splat


----------



## YouAgain (Feb 9, 2005)

Just as much as any other martial art!


----------



## Sin (Feb 10, 2005)

i think karate gets a bad rap due to the McDojos.  Kids that "say" they have black belts and then get beat up on the streets...hence the reason we all get the rep that we "suck"


----------



## masherdong (Mar 2, 2005)

Interesting article.  There is truth to what he says.


----------



## Jussi Häkkinen (Mar 3, 2005)

People seem to react pretty heavily just to the topic of that article. That's understandable. However, please read the whole article - it has lots of truth in it.

 Writer is a karateka with a long experience, he trains (and teaches) in a top notch dojo and he pretty well knows what he's talking about. Most importantly, he still keeps training karate.

 Yes, karate does suck. As does pretty much any other organized hobby. Still, there are several sides to it that do not suck and that make it a hobby that you love.

 Read the article before judging it. The writer doesn't say that karate would suck more than something else. He just pretty well sums the facts, lists them well and makes an entertaining article - written with a hint of tongue in his cheek.


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, Each of you will have different experiences in Karate.  Not all Karate is the same. Your Sensi will make all the difference in the world, just like sport coachs, better the coach, the better you will be.

 With the thousands of Sensi's and schools, there will be some not so good ones.  Except the fact and keep looking, unless you like sucking?  "HI YA".

 Karate Schools are a business first.  Some teach because they believe in there training and love to share it, and some for the "Money".  Too bad money is needed to have a space for training, and most Sensi need to eat too? 

 Will the above article makes us realize there is some truth to it?  Sad know?....Aloha


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 9, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Dunno:idunno:.......His opinion I guess......opinions are like....XXXXXXXX...... everyone has one......


....some dirtier ....XXXX...... than others


----------



## RRouuselot (Mar 10, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Each of you will have different experiences in Karate.
> 
> Not all Karate is the same.
> 
> ...


 
    1)  Really? I have seen students that have excellent teachers and still suck. 

 2) A huge over generalizations. Many schools are not run for business purposes.mine isnt and I know of many others. MOST karate schools that I have seen barely turn a profit. Most sensei that I have met already have a real job. I think only people that love the art would waste all that time and money on a dojo. Bottom line....most dojo make just enough to pay rent....few make enough to live off of.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 10, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> 1) Really? I have seen students that have excellent teachers and still suck.
> 
> 2) A huge over generalizations. Many schools are not run for business purposes.mine isnt and I know of many others. MOST karate schools that I have seen barely turn a profit. Most sensei that I have met already have a real job. I think only people that love the art would waste all that time and money on a dojo. Bottom line....most dojo make just enough to pay rent....few make enough to live off of.


I agree. And it would seem the larger or more profitable the school, the less personal it is.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice story it made me laugh and think about karate


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 14, 2005)

wow that had a good turning point like what he just changed the feelings in that essay


----------



## pnoy_kickfighter (Jun 23, 2005)

Tremble said:
			
		

> http://karatethejapaneseway.com/articles/karate_sucks.html
> 
> Read it all the way through before responding.


 I havent studied Karate but I appreciate the message in the article and can imagine what its like to be tricked by people who are after money


----------



## Gene Williams (Jun 25, 2005)

Good article. It doesn't say all karate sucks. It says there are a lot of con men out there.


----------



## TonyU (Jun 25, 2005)

Gene Williams said:
			
		

> Good article. It doesn't say all karate sucks. It says there are a lot of con men out there.


Now you've done it Gene. You gave away the plot.


----------



## searcher (Jun 27, 2005)

Very interesting article.  Glad you shared it with us.


----------

